# Game 45: San Antonio Spurs @ Utah Jazz



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* January 28th, 2006 - 7:30 PM (Central Time)*
 *San Antonio Spurs (34-10)* @ *Utah Jazz(21-23)*  

*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Tony Parker (19.4 PPG - 5.8 APG - 3.8 RPG)
SG - Manu Ginobili (15.4 PPG - 3.8 RPG - 3.1 APG) 
SF - Bruce Bowen (7.3 PPG - 3.9 RPG - 1.6 APG)
PF - Tim Duncan (20.2 PPG - 11.5 RPG - 2.1 BLK)
C - Rasho Nesterovic (5.3 PPG - 4.2 RPG - 1.2 BLK)

*Reserves:*

G/F - Michael Finley (9.9 PPG - 3.6 RPG)
PG - Nick Van Exel (5.5 PPG - 1.7 APG)
G/F - Brent Barry (5.4 PPG - 1.8 RPG) 
F/C - Robert Horry (5.3 PPG - 3.8 RPG)
C - Nazr Mohammed (4.7 PPG - 4.0 RPG)
PG - Beno Udrih (2.9 PPG - 1.5 APG)
F/C - Fabricio Oberto (2.2 PPG - 2.1 RPG)



*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Keith McLeod (6.0 PPG - 2.3 APG - 1.5 RPG) 
SG - Gordan Giricek (10.8 PPG - 1.9 RPG - 1.7 APG)
SF - Andrei Kirilenko (15.6 PPG - 8.4 RPG - 2.8 BLK)
PF - Mehmet Okur (17.8 PPG - 9.5 RPG - 2.6 APG)
C - Jarron Collins (6.0 PPG - 4.8 RPG - 1.4 APG)

*Reserves:*

G/F - Matt Harpring (11.2 PPG - 5.4 RPG)
G - Deron Williams (9.9 PPG - 4.1 APG - 2.2 RPG)
G/F - Devin Brown (8.1 PPG - 2.7 RPG)
PG - Milt Palacio (5.8 PPG - 2.7 APG)
C - Greg Ostertag (3.0 PPG - 4.3 RPG)
PF - Kris Humphries (4.0 PPG - 3.2 RPG)
G - Andre Owens (3.1 PPG - 1.0 RPG)



My only concerns for this game is that Utah is a good rebounding team, and they like to play in the high 80's - low 90's. Utah doesn't have all that good of an offense, so I think we will limit them there, but the offense has to be productive. Manu is going to have to play well in this game, because without his ability to create his own shot we'll be in trouble. And please, please stop Okur from making us look bad. Please. I either see an 8-9 point victory, or a 2-3 point loss. Could be either one, but I'm confident we'll win.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

The Roc Soild Plan TO Beat the JAzz

REBOUND- jazz allways kill us in rebounding wich keeps the game close, we must get every rebound we can get to keep the score as far away as possible so no lucky plays by okur can be made to win the game

3pt shooting-we need to keep this game as far away as possible so our 3pt shot will be crucial ecps. against a low scoren team like the jazz

Free throws-cant miss an opertunity to get ahead of the jazz by easy buckets

like koko said we will either win by alot or loose by 2-3. theres no in the middle. should be an intresting game. hopefully this can be a blow out so we have more eneergy for the road trip. im looking for that killer instinct i saw the last two games.

x factor manu ginobili

prediction
Spurs 90
jazz 78


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

pathetic 
jazz 18
spurs 12


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Umm...I started watching like the last four minutes of the half and I was just wonderin...uh...where's Timmy?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this is a very low scoring game..... this is a throw back game to what used to be


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

get a rebound sheessh im glad were maken them turn the ball over


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

did i here correct? acording to jazz announcer duncan is a possible hof


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow can there not be a foul called on us... just once


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

well we did what i said not to do... keep it close
its a 4 pt game spurs up


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Damn, Utah is a freaking physical team. We're getting stomped out there.


Sean Marks has both looked impressive and bad in this game, I wish he would just play calmly out there.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Damn it! Manu gets that amazing block taken away from him! That was all ball!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs win 79-70.
Pretty mediocre game if you ask me. Manu looked pretty aggressive though. That's good to see.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i didnt agree with half the calls they made but ok we won and now 35-10.... it should be 42-3 if you ask me. i saw some agression but still not as much as i want to see.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Mohammed is better than Rasho. Play Mohammed more for crying out loud. He really finished that game well. He had a couple of rebounds, a blocked shot on Harpring, and a 3 point play all in his brief 4-5 minute stint to finish the game. 


Overall, yeah, mediocre performance, but I'm satisfied with this win.


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

Can you say, "classic spurs grind it out ball"?


----------



## Trainwreck2100 (Jan 21, 2006)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Mohammed is better than Rasho. Play Mohammed more for crying out loud. He really finished that game well. He had a couple of rebounds, a blocked shot on Harpring, and a 3 point play all in his brief 4-5 minute stint to finish the game.
> 
> 
> Overall, yeah, mediocre performance, but I'm satisfied with this win.


Can't play him, it's a contract year.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Trainwreck2100 said:


> Can't play him, it's a contract year.



The damage has already been done with the Rasho contract. If the Spurs want to keep Mohammed, they will fork over at least what they gave Rasho.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

We won which is good. I didn't get to watch this game(bit late on posting here aren't I), but I never like seeing that we only beat the Jazz by 9 points. It'd be really nice to blow some teams out here and there(or on a regular basis).


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> We won which is good. I didn't get to watch this game(bit late on posting here aren't I), but I never like seeing that we only beat the Jazz by 9 points. It'd be really nice to blow some teams out here and there(or on a regular basis).


Who are you?....


----------

